# Migracja na Reiser4

## kurak

Witam, szukam po forum i jest tego dużo, ale nie mogę się doszukać tego co mnie interesuje..

Jakie livecd użyć żebym mógł postawić / na reiser4, jak odpowiednio zmienić fstab i czy nie ma problemów z grubem - bo o ile pamiętam, to były. Bo generalnie mam teraz na 3.6 i się zastanawiam jak to zrobić - stawiać od nowa czy tar'ować i untar'ować? da się tak? no i jajo - mm-sources? bo wiem, że tam jest to wspierane. Może Wy mi podpowiecie jak to zrobić szybko i bezboleśnie  :Smile: 

----------

## Redhot

Gdy używałem instalacji Gentoo wg. poradnika Conrada, do obsługi reiser4 miałem no-sources. Ale na no-sources za cholerę nie działało VMware, 

więc musiałem się przesiąść na co innego. mm-sources nie chciało mi wystartować, więc skończyłem na http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Reiser4_With_Gentoo-Sources.

Nie wiem jak jest obecnie z tymi źródłami. Używałem ich ostatnio jakiś rok temu  :Wink: 

----------

## w.tabin

 *kurak wrote:*   

> ..Jakie livecd użyć żebym mógł postawić / na reiser4,

 

 zobacz swój wątek

 *kurak wrote:*   

> .. jak odpowiednio zmienić fstab i czy nie ma problemów z grubem - bo o ile pamiętam, to były. 

 

Musiałem założyć partycję /boot na ext2 lub ext3 i wtedy wszystko było ok.

```
/dev/sda7        /      reiser4      noatime                 0 1
```

----------

## mbar

jajo to najlepiej kamikaze-sources.

----------

## Belliash

 *w.tabin wrote:*   

>  *kurak wrote:*   ..Jakie livecd użyć żebym mógł postawić / na reiser4, 
> 
>  zobacz swój wątek
> 
>  *kurak wrote:*   .. jak odpowiednio zmienić fstab i czy nie ma problemów z grubem - bo o ile pamiętam, to były.  
> ...

 

nie musiales...

w arcon overlay masz gruba ktory zabootuje wszystko z R4  :Wink: 

----------

## kurak

Hmm

Widzę, że dużo z tym zachodu a tak na prawdę to uzyskam może z 5 sek szybszy sync. Mam taki programik reiserprogs czy jakoś tak. Tam jest sporo rzeczt - tylko  żebym czegoś nie spieprzył przy zabawie tym. Korzystał już ktoś z tego? Jak podrasować fs - przynajmniej oczyścić tak żeby był w miarę świeży?

----------

## w.tabin

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

>  *w.tabin wrote:*   
> 
> Musiałem założyć partycję /boot na ext2 lub ext3 i wtedy wszystko było ok. 
> 
> nie musiales...
> ...

 

Teraz może już nie, ale dwa lata temu nie było chyba innej możliwości?

----------

## kurak

Sorry, ale skąd mogę dziabnąć tego gruba z arcon overlay ? Layman nic takiego mi nie zaoferował..

----------

## SlashBeast

http://arcon.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/arcon/trunk/overlay/sys-boot/grub/

----------

## rofro

gentoo-wiki twoim przyjacielem

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ReiserFS_4

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Update_reiser4_partitions

http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Reiser4_Enabled_Live_CD

----------

## kurak

Powtórzę pytanie: czy mogę spakować system obecnie stojący na reiserfs, zmienić fs na partycji na reiser4?. Potem rozpakować - zmienić gruba - kernel na mm-sources. Na pytanie czy mogę znam odpowiedź, ale czy nie będzie potem większych problemów?

----------

## mbar

tak, możesz, tylko ZANIM to zrobisz, wkompiluj w kernel obsługę rr4.

----------

## mirek

Rece opadaja. Czy przeczytales chociaz ktorys z linkow podanych ci ta tacy przez @rofro?

----------

## SlashBeast

No nie bądzcie napastliwi, chciał się tylko upewnić.

----------

## kurak

@mirek czytałem wszystko ale nie uśmiecha mi się stawianie systemu od nowa przez walnięcie jakiejś gafy, więc wolę się 10razy zapytać i mieć pewność.

----------

## mirek

Jakie stawianie od nowa. A od czego jest backup?

----------

## kurak

No i co mi po tym backupie? Rozpakowałem na partycje na reiser4 i nie mogę zorbić chroota;/ 

```
cannont run command '/bin/sh' : Exec format error
```

 A żeby było śmieszniej to ani na jackass project ani na conrad livecd nie moge ruszyć eth - moduł załadowany - ale ifconfig nie widzi. Także chyba muszę zrezygnować z reiser4;/

edit::

Chyba wiem co jest nie tak - system był na 64bit, a livecd 32 - no i raczej nie da rady.. Ma ktoś 64bit livecd z obsługą reiser4?

----------

## SlashBeast

http://rescuecd.pld-linux.org/download/2007-06-17/x86_64/ mówisz i masz.

----------

## kurak

Kolejny problem to grub... podczas bootowania (zaczyna bootować grub) Grub loading stage coś tam.. i tak się wyświetla non-stop ;/ przy próbie zemergoeania dostaję taki błąd: http://kurak.org/kurak/log Jakieś sugestie?

edit: Wykonująć grub-install /dev/sda doctaję:

```
Uwaga: nie może przeczytać tablicy zamontowanych systemów plików: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu.

Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not block device.
```

----------

## SlashBeast

Wydaj w chrootcie przed grub-install:

```
grep -v rootfs /proc/mounts > /etc/mtab
```

Przedchwilą tak właśnie zrobiłem, gdy wydzieliłem odzielną partycje boot na ext2. W planach mam migracje na rieser4 albo ext4dev - tak czy inaczej zwykly grub czy lilo załadują bezproblemu kernel.

----------

## kurak

Dalej mam GRUB Loading Stage1.5

I miałe komunikat, że nieprawidłowo przeczytał /boot/grub/stage1 ;/

----------

## SlashBeast

moze grub-install /dev/URZADZENIE --no-floppy --re-check ? Albo zrób jakąś partycje boot na ext2 i się nie męcz z tym grubem który nie bardzo kocha reiser4.

----------

## kurak

Opisz albo daj mi link do tego jak zrobić osobną partycję na kernela.. bo nigdy tego nie robiłem;/

edit: bo na sda1 mam system, mogę wywalić swapa - sda2 i tam postawić /boot, ale trochę mi się nie chce bo to jest 2giga;/ a nie chcę zmieniać rozmiarów partycji bo poleci mi ~300giga danych jak zmienię alokacje na dysku;/ czy masz może jakiś pomysł jak to zrobić - bo ta duuża partycja to jest dopiero sda4 , sda1,2,3 mogę zmienić trochę, tylko, żeby nie naruszyć tej sda4;/

P.S. Jak mają wyglądać wpisy w grub.conf?

----------

## SlashBeast

Wykorzystaj pendrive albo jakiś inny dysk na samo startownie systemu, nawet jakis stary ata 1G może być. poprostu w grubie przy hd(x,x) podajesz namiary na dysk i partycje z kernelem, a przy kernel /boot/xxx-xxx w root= wpisujesz partycje z rootfs, mzoe być labelem czy UUIDem.

----------

## kurak

Ale gruba muszę zaintalować na tym dysku(pendrive)? czyli grub-install /dev/hdx?

jeszcze jedna rzecz mi się przymoniała - możesz poradzić czemu nie widzi mi kompilara C ? bo nie mam reiser4progs i może to jest przyczyną problemów z grubem - a zainstalować nie mogę bo nie widzi kompilatora;/

----------

## unK

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> W planach mam migracje na rieser4 albo ext4dev

 

Ja też się w sumie zastanawiałem nad postawieniem / na ext4, bo ma niby najlepszą obsługę małych plików, a na / Gentoo to akurat małych plików jest od cholery   :Wink: 

Tyle, że nie znalazłem w sieci żadnego sensownego i w miarę aktualnego porównania reisera4 i ext4, ktoś może dysponuje jakimś stosownym linkiem?

----------

## SlashBeast

Przydało by się zrobić minimal-cd-2007 gdzie kernel znał by ext4dev i reiser4. Pewnie skończy się na tym, ze sobie zbuduje takowe dla amd64.

Edit: mamy zonka:

```
betrayed linux # make menuconfig

Makefile:456: /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-mm1/arch//Makefile: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

make: *** Brak reguł do wykonania obiektu `/usr/src/linux-2.6.23-mm1/arch//Makefile'. Stop.
```

Coś nowe mm-sources jest zwalone.

----------

## kurak

Już wiem dlaczego nie chciał mi trybić grub - nie mógł zaaplikować pacha dla reiser4 - wróciłem jednak na reiserfs - fakt, po odświerzeniu partycji lepiej działa  :Smile:  ale sprawa nie jest zamknięta   :Twisted Evil:  

```
400_all_grub-0.97-reiser4-20050808-gentoo.patch
```

a poniżej 

```
configure: WARNING: Reiser4 support is disabled due to inability find libaal-minimal with

memory manager support turned on.
```

 What the!?

```
eix  libaal

[I] sys-libs/libaal

     Available versions:  1.0.5

     Installed versions:  1.0.5(19:29:50 12 X 2007)

     Homepage:            http://www.namesys.com/v4/v4.html

     Description:         library required by reiser4progs
```

 Jakieś sugestie jak go zmusić do myślenia w reiser4?

----------

## SlashBeast

mam na 2.6.23-gentoo reiser4 (http://kamikaze.waninkoko.info/patches/2.6.23/kamikaze2/broken-out/reiser4-2.6.23-1.patch). Zaraz przenosze rootfs na reiser4, dam znac jak nic nie popsuję.

DODANO:

No i działa reiser4 na rootfs (/boot na ext2). Jedyny zonk jaki widze, to błąd pczy starcie checkroot, coś mówi o mountinfo ale mimo wszystko system działa sprawnie.

DODANO#2:

Kolejny problem, to nie działanie serweów WWW czy to nginx czy lighttpd, o ile pliki .php działają to zwykłe zwracają 0 bajtów, przez zwykłe rozumiem html, txt i png (innych nie sprawdzałem), wget mówi tyle: 

```
19:22:54 (0.00 B/s) - Connection closed at byte 0. Ponawianie próby.
```

 podmontowałem w /var/www partycje z reiserfs (v3) i wszystko działa. jestem troche zawiedziony ale _jeszcze_ nie wracam na stare śmieci.

DODANO#3:

```
>>> /usr/lib64/python2.5/distutils/command/upload.pyo

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 6562, in <module>

    retval = emerge_main()

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 6556, in emerge_main

    myopts, myaction, myfiles, spinner)

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 6015, in action_build

    retval = mergetask.merge(pkglist, favorites, mtimedb)

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 3860, in merge

    prev_mtimes=ldpath_mtimes)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage.py", line 4116, in doebuild

    vartree=vartree, prev_mtimes=prev_mtimes)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage.py", line 4307, in merge

    mydbapi=mydbapi, prev_mtimes=prev_mtimes)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage.py", line 8422, in merge

    cleanup=cleanup, mydbapi=mydbapi, prev_mtimes=prev_mtimes)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage.py", line 8054, in treewalk

    if self.mergeme(srcroot,destroot,outfile,secondhand,"",cfgfiledict,mymtime):

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage.py", line 8338, in mergeme

    join(offset, x), cfgfiledict, thismtime):

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage.py", line 8338, in mergeme

    join(offset, x), cfgfiledict, thismtime):

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage.py", line 8338, in mergeme

    join(offset, x), cfgfiledict, thismtime):

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage.py", line 8338, in mergeme

    join(offset, x), cfgfiledict, thismtime):

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage.py", line 8338, in mergeme

    join(offset, x), cfgfiledict, thismtime):

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage.py", line 8342, in mergeme

    mymd5=portage_checksum.perform_md5(mysrc,calc_prelink=1)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage_checksum.py", line 114, in perform_md5

    return perform_checksum(x, "MD5", calc_prelink)[0]

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage_checksum.py", line 225, in perform_checksum

    myhash, mysize = hashfunc_map[hashname](myfilename)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage_checksum.py", line 91, in md5hash

    return fchksum.fmd5t(filename)

IOError: [Errno 22] Invalid argument: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.5.1-r2/image/usr/lib64/python2.5/distutils/command/wininst-6.exe'
```

Python nie emerguje się, po zamontowaniu innego systemu plików w /var/tmp/portage moge emergowac pythona.

Jaki z tego morał? Albo, zamontuje na /var jakąś partycje, albo reiser4 będzie musiał odejść.

http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_reiser4emergetip

DODANE#4:

Problem również z montowaniem loop (-o loop) jezeli plik źródłowy jest na partycji reiser4. Reasumując system plików szybki i fajny na cale /usr ale tylko tam, na dzień dzisiejszy oczywiście.

----------

## MietasSR_PL

Witam wszystkich. Rozwiązałem problem z nowym MM :

wystarczy zapodać export ARCH=arch_ktory_uzywasz i można już kompilować nowego kernela  :Smile: 

Sorry za OT.

PS. Mam / na ext4dev i nawet śmiga nieźle  :Smile:  Jedyne co mnie denerwuje to to że nie mogę uruchomić żadnego innego kernela oprócz mm (nie wiem dlaczego, niestety nie mam /boot na osobnej partycji). Tylko mm bootuje i tyle.

----------

